# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  لماذا ايها الزمان ...؟؟؟؟

## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا يا زمان 

شكرا يا مكان 

شكرا يا كل شيء 

فقد تفتحت لدي اشواك جديده من الحرمان 

و العلقم صار شرابي المفضل 

و هوايتي صارت شعورُ اللاامان 

بالامس كان لي مع الحزن ترابٌ 

و الان صار لي بستان 

لماذا يحبني الحزن لا ادري ؟؟ 

لماذا كالمغناطيس اجذب اللاحزان ؟

حتى اوراق الشجر صرت انا خريفها 

والامطار اذا لامستني تصير غربان 

عطر النرجس يصير سماً اذا مر بي 

و يخفي لونه عنّي قاني الرمان 

و الريح 

 والفجر 

و الليل 

و القمر 

حتى الحبُ ....

الكل ليعنني بانواع الطغيان 

لكن طفلي لن تقتله 

 مهما قتلتني باتقان

ان طفلي و ديعةُ الله عندي 

كما هو للمؤمنين القرآن 

لن تستجدي سيوفك انيابه 

و لن يصبح وحشا بثياب انسان 

في لجة قلبي ساذود عنه 

فصب علي ما شئت لهيبا و بركان 

وان كنت جاهلا كيف تقتل الايام زهراً
و تستلذ ادماء مُقَلٍ والنور سيان  

و يبقى سؤال يجول بخاطري 

لماذا ايها الزمان ؟ 
لماذا ايها الزمان ؟



محمد قسايمه 
جميع الحقوق محفوظة

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]لاتغضب ولاتحزن يا فنّان!!
هذا هو الإنسان
تذكر ان الإنسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان
فلا تغضب من الزمان
ولا تحقر المكان
واجعل من ابتسامتك عنوان
ودع الأحزان يذهبها الزمان
فلا بد ان تزول عند الآوان
هكذا هي الحياة وهكذا هو الإنسان


شكرا محمد
اسمحلي بالرد عليك بهذه الأبيات احتراما وتقديرا لك
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]ما عندي كلام احلى من اللي كتبته ارد فيه 
ابدعت ابو حميد [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عبد الله و سوسن لمروركم الجميل

----------


## khaled aljonidee

ابدعت

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ابدعت


كل الشكر لمرورك خالد

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا يامحمد....مبدع كعادتك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شكرا يامحمد....مبدع كعادتك


مرورك الاجمل يا زهرة التوليب ... اهلا بكِ دوما

----------


## M7MD

حلوة

والله بطلع منك  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

كلام حلوووو

----------


## مدحت

:Smile:

----------


## مدحت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الاء

وعليكم السلام  مدحت 



كتيررر حلووووه  مشكوووور

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لتواجدكم جميعا

----------


## زهرة النرجس

الزمان هذا هو القدر الذي يحرمنا من كل مانحب ويبعد عنا كل من نهواه ...لاأستطيع أن أقول غير ذلك كلامك جميل ..أبدعت ,,,

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> شكرا يا زمان 
> 
> شكرا يا مكان 
> 
> شكرا يا كل شيء 
> 
> فقد تفتحت لدي اشواك جديده من الحرمان 
> 
> و العلقم صار شرابي المفضل 
> ...



لا تخف يا صديقي 
فإن الحزن هوه الانسان 
و ان الانسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان 
فكن انسان               
ولا تكن ذكرا له 
لكن لا تدع الحزن مقره بيتك 
بل اجعله مقرك بيته 
فكن قوي العزيمه 
لا تتردد
لا تخف 
لا تفكر 
فذهب وقول    
وبهذا تكون اودعت الحزن 
                      احلى تحياتي إلى صديقي العزيز  محمد قسايمه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الزمان هذا هو القدر الذي يحرمنا من كل مانحب ويبعد عنا كل من نهواه ...لاأستطيع أن أقول غير ذلك كلامك جميل ..أبدعت ,,,


شكرا لتواجدكِ زهرة النرجس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تخف يا صديقي 
> فإن الحزن هوه الانسان 
> و ان الانسان بلا حزن ذكرى انسان 
> فكن انسان               
> ولا تكن ذكرا له 
> لكن لا تدع الحزن مقره بيتك 
> بل اجعله مقرك بيته 
> فكن قوي العزيمه 
> لا تتردد
> ...


فل يكن يا صديقي .. فل يكن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> فل يكن يا صديقي .. فل يكن


لا تعد نفسك بالخير بل  توقع المصائب, لا اقول بأن طريقك وعره لكن كي لا تنصدم في حال حدوث ما لا تحسبه.. فأحسب جميع الاحوال وتوكل على الله..

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلو ورائع وجميل
يسلموا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تعد نفسك بالخير بل  توقع المصائب, لا اقول بأن طريقك وعره لكن كي لا تنصدم في حال حدوث ما لا تحسبه.. فأحسب جميع الاحوال وتوكل على الله..


لأنه الزمان هكذا .. يجب أن نتوقع الحزن من لون الورد .. و الفرح من عواصف الشتاء .. و ما علينا المضي قُدماً بالعمر .. شئنا أم ابينا ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلو ورائع وجميل
> يسلموا


شكرا لمرورك

----------


## زهرة النرجس

لا تقل يا للزمان 
فكلنا في الزمان سيان 
نحب ...........ونكرة 
ونرمي اللوم على الزمان 
فزماننا غير أي زمان 

مشكور يا محمد أبدعت

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ابدعت ابو حميد
كتيير حلو
يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل ابدعت 


بانتظار جديدك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## المتميزة

لماذا يحبني الحزن لا ادري ؟؟ 

لماذا كالمغناطيس اجذب اللاحزان ؟

حتى اوراق الشجر صرت انا خريفها 

والامطار اذا لامستني تصير غربان 

عطر النرجس يصير سماً اذا مر بي 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Theplague

> لأنه الزمان هكذا .. يجب أن نتوقع الحزن من لون الورد .. و الفرح من عواصف الشتاء .. و ما علينا المضي قُدماً بالعمر .. شئنا أم ابينا ..


so nice really

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

خاطرة رائعة بما تحتويه من معاني ، أقول لك  إذن :أبدعت وننتظر المزيد من الإبداعات ، شكرا

----------


## دليلة

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينـــــا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب ولو نطق الزمان لهجانا

----------

